# Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens



## mohfra (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Angelfreunde,|wavey: 

wir vom Angelteam Ostfriesland, haben uns vorgenommen, mal eine neue Angelmethode,nämlich das Brandungsangeln an der Nordseeküste (Niedersachsen) auszuprobieren.Leider hat keiner von uns Erfahrung im Brandungsangeln, und schon gar nicht eine Brandungsangelausrüstung.Wir denken, dass eine stabile lange Angel mit einer großen Angelrolle ausreichend sein muss.Das bekannt Brandungsangeldreibein kann man sich zur Not sicher auch noch selbst zusammenbauen.Als Köder wollten wir auch mal einen Wattwurm verwenden, doch keiner weis, wies und wo man solche Wattwürmer herbekommt. 

Wir haben auch nur eine Brandungsangeltour geplant und hoffen, dass wir auch Erfolg haben und somit haben wir folgende Frage an den erfahrungsreichen Brandungsanglern hier im Forum:

Wann ist der erfolgreichste Brandungsangelmonat?
Was ist der erfolgreichste Angelköder für welche Fischart?
Was sollte man auf jeden Fall bei sich haben?
Zu welcher Uhrzeit sollte man am Wasser sein?
Welche Montage sollte man Versuchen?
Worauf sollte man allgemein achten?
Wie und woher den Wattwurm nehmen?
Und nun zur wichtigsten Frage:

Von welchem Ort (Angelplatz) sollte man es ausprobieren, bzw. wir den größten Fangerfolg an der Nordseeküste Niedersachsens haben?

Für alle Tipps und Information bedanken wir uns im Voraus.

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
Frank Möhlmann
vom Angelteam Ostfriesland
www.strammes-seil.de#6


----------



## mohfra (30. August 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Wir haben Branbdungsangeln nun im Frühjahr durchgeführt.
Wer möchte kann es auf unserer Webseite nachlesen.#6
Nun gehts bald wieder mit dem eigenem Sportboot raus.


----------



## Waldi (31. August 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Moin mohfra,
hier noch mal Waldi. Ich glaube Du solltest erst einmal mehr im Board blättern und lesen. Alle Deine Fragen sind schon irgendwo beantwortet. Die meisten haben eh keine Lust alles immerwieder neu zu tippen.
Wenn Du dann noch spezielle Fragen hast, rein damit.
Z.B. habe ich gut beschrieben wo man an der Knoch Würmer graben kann, also erst mal lesen!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (1. September 2005)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Ein anderer Grund warum die Antworten so verhalten ausfallen könnte sein, dass sich in diesem Board fast ausschliesslich die Ostseegemeinde trifft. Echte Nordseeexperten zumindest für die deutsche Küste sind zwar für einzelne Stellen vorhanden aber selten.


Ich würde es in Wilhelmshaven versuchen. An der Geniusbank kann man seine Würmer leicht selber graben und es gibt massig tolle Plätze da. Der Auslauf des Kraftwerkes, die Maademündung, der Helgolandkai und der Uferbereich hinterm Klärwerk an der Oase sind immer vielversprechend. Ich war dieses Jahr eine ganze Woche mit mehreren Leuten in WHV und wir haben sogar Seezunge mit der Angel gefangen. Ich hatte einen ausführlichen Bericht hier gepostet aber mangels Interesse wieder gelöscht. 

Ich hab mir euren Bericht auf der HP interessiert durchgelesen und fand die Klamotte mit dem eigenen Boot einfach nur gigantisch. Da fallen mit sofort ein paar Stellen ein, wo man mal auf Klodeckel angeln könnte :m 

In Hooksiel ist eine Slipanlage wo man euer Boot zu Wasser lassen könnte. Wenn Ihr nen Ortskundigen Guide braucht kann ich euch auch nen WHV-erfahrenen Mann vermitteln.

Gruß David


----------



## Inspektor Jay (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Hallo,

Das Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee ist ein wenig beschriebenes Gebiet. Daher hat es sich die Soko Nordsee zur Aufgabe gemacht sich genau darum zu kümmern...

Also wenn Du dazu fragen hast, dann schaue auf unsere Site.

Kannst auch gerne Mailen...

Wir wohnen gleich um die Ecke...

www.soko.nordsee.de
info@soko-nordsee.de


----------



## Waldi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Hallo Inspektor Jay,
bin wohl neugierig auf eure Seite, doch der link geht nicht???
Waldi


----------



## detlefb (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*



> www.soko.nordsee.de




Blöd ist es nur wenn man(n) seine eigene URL nicht kennt #d

richtig wäre www.soko-nordsee.de #h


----------



## Inspektor Jay (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

tja, 

sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. Natürlich muss es heißen www.soko-nordsee.de


----------



## Peterpaul (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*



Inspektor Jay schrieb:


> tja,
> 
> sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. Natürlich muss es heißen www.soko-nordsee.de


 
Will ja nicht meckern- tue es aber trotzdem. In meinen Augen viel zu viel Flash. Hab nach den ersten Seiten aufgehört zu gucken- und das muss ja nicht sein, da mich das Thema "Nordsee" sehr interessiert


----------



## noworkteam (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

jo,

ich hab auch mal reingeschaut, aber nix informatives gefunden,..,wo ist das denn versteckt....|kopfkrat


gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

also ich finde auch das man hier mehr übers nordseeangeln lesen kann  
gibt doch einiges über die knock hier zu lesen!!!


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

ach und mofra... ich hab euch schon vor einem monat was ins gästebuch geschrieben


----------



## Inspektor Jay (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Also generell:

Die Seite ist noch im Aufbau.....Flash wird durch die Weiterbearbeitung weniger, da mehr Inhalte eingefügt werden. Seit heute ist auch ein Forum eingerichtet, das sich nur mit dem Thema Nordsee beschäftigen soll.

Das Thema ist (im Vergleich zu Ostsee) noch sehr jungfräulich und soll in der nächsten Zeit nach vorne gebracht werden. Und das nätürlich mit eurer Hilfe. Also alles was an Infos da ist,rein ins Board. Alles was an Fragen da ist rein ins Board.

Informationen über Uns kommen natürlich auch über die Site. 
Unser Admin ackert wie ne Hafen...te um schnell fertig zu werden.

Alle die Interesse an dem Thema haben melden sich zur Zeit über Email. Und das sind nicht wenige...

Das Kaskadesystem ist bewußt noch nicht im Netz. Aber die Infos kommen. Vorab:

Wir haben ein Vorfach entworfen, das auf dem Liftsystem basiert. Der Vorteil dieses Systems ist, das wie in einem Baukasten kombiniert werden kann. Heißt im Klartext:

Ich kann die Anzahl der Haken durch das Verbinden der Systeme frei bestimmen.

Jedes Kaskadesystem hält sich beim Werfen selbst auf Spannung, was absolute Weitwürfe ermöglicht. Und das auch mit mehr als zwei Haken, bzw. Seitenarmen.

Schnelle Montageänderungen direkt am Wasser innerhalb von Sekunden, ohne einen Knoten zu binden....

Absolute Premiummaterialien.....

Wird z.Zt. von mehreren Personen getestet. Bis jetzt nur positive Meldungen. U.a. auch von *Lutz Hülße*....

Also wer mehr wissen möchte, oder auch das Kaskade-System ausprobieren will der melde sich bei mir....


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

hmmm sowas ham wir schon seit über nem jahr!


----------



## Inspektor Jay (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Das freut mich, wo kann ich das denn kaufen?

Nichts für ungut. Es geht mir nicht darum zu sagen, ich habe etwas völlig neues Entworfen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das es genug gute Angler, ja solche Leute wie Dich gibt, die Ihre Vorfächer selber binden. Diese Menschen kommen irgentwann von ganz alleine darauf, ihre Montagen zu verbessern. Ich binde meine Vorfächer ja auch selbst. Aber ich denke da an die Menschen, die eben genau das nicht möchten. Die gehen ein bis fünf mal im Jahr los. Die wollen nicht binden. Deshalb gehen sie ins Shops. Und da habe ich solche Vorfächer noch nicht gefunden. Es gibt viele, ja sogar sehr viele Systeme, aber ehrlich gesagt, mir hat noch keines gut gefallen und deshalb habe ich angefangen selber zu binden.

Und ich denke, das das Kaskade-System für jedermann ein gut funktionierendes System ist. Einfach aber robust.


----------



## Pikehunter20 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Ich muss erstmal meinen dank und respekt an Inspector Jay aussprechen, weil endlich jemand themen über das Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee auf einer eigenen HP zur Verfügung stellt! Und mecker werd ich erst wenn die HP fertig ist ist ja noch im Aufbau ; ) Also weiter so jungs und allzeit Petrie Heil!

MFG & Tight Lines


----------



## leuchtturm (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Moin, 

ich finde es klasse, dass man sich demnächst nicht jede Info mühsam nur über die Suchfunktion zusammensuchen muss. So eine SammelHP ist schon gut. Weiter so#6


----------



## hans albers (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

moin:
@inspector jay..
wie sieht denn das kaskaden system aus??
haste mal ein photo davon??

greetz
hans


----------



## Inspektor Jay (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Hallo und Guten Morgen, an Alle,

schön das es auch positive Beiträge zu unserem Vorhaben gibt.

Für alle die das Kaskadesystem testen wollen:

Schickt mir doch eine Mail. Ich werde Euch dann Material zukommen lassen. 

Sobald es geht, stellen wir offizielle Infos ins Forum auf unsere HP.

Ich möchte Euch nichts vorenthalten, aber Wir haben eine offiziele Markteinführung geplant und an die möchten wir uns halten. 
Wir sind aber sehr an weitere Produkttester interessiert.

Lg:vik:


----------



## DxcDxrsch (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

ich hätte auch schon längt ne eigene website gemacht wenn ich von webdesign auch nur die leiseste ahnung hätte  
naja man kann nich alles haben


----------



## Waldi (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Markteinführung! schade hab ich dann wohl verpaßt. Ich sollte wohl mal noch genauer in meine Montagenkiste schauen, vielleicht schlummmert da ja noch ein unveröffentlichter Schatz.
Soll aber nicht heißen, ich wollte euch die Idee schlechtreden. Ist schon ne gute Sache mit der eigenen Nordseeseite. Der Anfang sieht ja auch vielversprechend aus, kann ja nur wachsen.
Wenn ihr aber wegen einer geplanten Markteinführung aus eurem "Kaskadensystem" ein Geheimnis macht und dann noch Tester für euer Produkt sucht, vermute ich doch schon den Werbehintergrund und dafür gibt es hier im Board auch Regeln. Die Mods werden das aber schon im Auge haben und richtig bewerten.
So ein selbstgebundenes System, egal ob nun ein Kaskadensystem oder andere Montagen, wird immer besser sein als ein gekauftes. Jeder der sich mal die im Handel angebotenen Teile angetan hat, der weiß das. Dies hängt nicht nur von den eventuell qualitativ besseren Einzelkomponenten, sondern von der sorgfältigen Handarbeit ab. Sicher gibt es einen Markt für Nurmalsoangler. Doch da ist eher der Preis gefragt. Wenn ich so kurz nachdenke könnte ich wohl so eine selbstgebundene "Doppelkaskade" nicht für unter 10€ verkaufen, wenn da was als Gewinn bleiben soll.
Also ich glaube wenn ihr es schafft einen guten Preis hinzubekommen könnte das was werden, nur leider nicht für den wahren Brandungsangler. 
Waldi


----------



## Waldi (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Hallo DocDorsch,
ABER ALLES LERNEN!!!!!


----------



## Inspektor Jay (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Leudde,

was soll ich sagen? Ich habe nicht vor hier eine Webereise zu starten. Ich habe auch nicht vor mit den Dingen die wir in unserer Freizeit machen den großen Gewinn einzufahren. Ich bzw. Wir haben vor, den Menschen, die sich über das Angeln an den Küsten (speziell an der Nordseeküste) informieren möchten ein gesammeltes Werk rund um die Nordsee anbieten zu können.

Dabei wollen wir keinen Alleingang starten. Wir möchten die Erfahrungen der Angler einbinden, die schon länger an den Küsten unterwegs sind. Da ist ein Forum wie dieses genau das richtige.

Und Doc, wenn es Dir doch so wichtig ist Infos weiter zu geben, dann mache das auch. Wenn du keinen Plan von Webdesign hast ist das nicht schlimm. Hab ich auch nicht. Aber dann biete Dich doch mit deinen Erfahrungen an und werkel fleißig mit, so wie Andere das mit Ihren Beiträgen auch machen. Nur so kann es ein gemeinschaftliches Projekt werden. Die Soko (Sonderkommission) identifiziert sich nicht mit den Gründern, sondern eine Soko besteht immer aus mehreren. In diesem Fall ist jeder der was einbringt (auch Ihr mit Euren Beiträgen) ein kleines Stück Soko...

In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## DxcDxrsch (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

du bist Soko


----------



## Inspektor Jay (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Na denn, schade auch! Hätte was werden können mit uns beiden. Aber Du hast mich voll durchschaut, Dir kann man eben nichts vormachen.:q


----------



## Inspektor Jay (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Ach und noch was Doc,

mir gefällt die Andere Seite der Kommunikation echt besser,

#6 weiter so....

jay


----------



## carpi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Owai.... interessante Idee..asllerdings ne bløde Homepgage in meinen Augen nich nur dass alles voll geballert is mit flashs.. selbst der eine Bericht is bisschen trostlos dahingebraddelt.... Von geheimniskræmerei halt ich eh nich viel.. naja vllt. schau ich irgendwann nochmal rein und hoffe, dass es dann interessanter sein wird auf eurer HP....Ich bin da...wieso auch immer doch ein wenig zuversichtlich....... Gutmuetigkeit ist eine Suende:vik:


----------



## GregTec (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

hallo ,
ich habe noch eine Frage, oder zwei:
(hab leider nichts dazu in der Suchfunktion gefunden)

1.Wann sollte man den an der Nordsee angeln gehen ?
   Sollte man mehr auf die Tide oder auf die Uhrzeit achten ?
2.gibt es noch andere Köder als Wattwürmer? z.B. Makrelenfetzen ?

Danke schonmal ,    ich angle übrigens immer auf Spikeroog, habe bisher in der Bradung noch nichts gefangen .
habt ihr schonmal das spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch versucht ?
da wollte ich mich nämlich auch mal ranwagen.

#hGregtec #h


----------



## ryboorrro (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

hallo,
habe Deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen

1.) meistens ist das Nordseeangeln sehr stark Tideabhängig.
Die besten Beisszeiten sind während des auflaufenden Wassers ( Flut) bis höchsten kurz danach. Die Tageszeit spielt nicht so sehr eine Rolle.

2.Alles, was Du im Meer findest, eignet sich neben dem Wattwurm als Köder.( Granat,Seeringelwurm,Muschelfleisch etc.)
Jedoch hat sich der Wattwurm als Standartköder bestens bewährt.

warum Du in der Brandung bisher nix gefangen hast, kann ich nur vermuten. Entweder hast Du nicht weit genug rausgeworfen ( hinter die Brandung ) oder Du hast Dir bei Ebbe den Verlauf der Priele nicht richtig angeguckt,oder Du hast bei starker Strömung die nicht sehr stabilen Wattwürmer nicht häufig genug erneuert, oder oder.....

ich hatte jedenfalls  bei jedem Angeln selbst bei schlechten Verhältnissen innerhalb von so 4-5 Stunden  meistens  meine 1-2 Platte und/oder noch nen Aal dabei.
Meine langjährigen Erfahrungen habe ich  besonders auf Juist, aber auch auf Wangerooge und in den letzten Jahren in
Schillig gesammelt.


----------



## Mootz (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Die Nordsee bietet doch einiges zum Meeresangeln. Selbst angele ich sonst im Atlantik südliche Bretagne, dort sind ähnliche Verhältnisse. Fische: vor allem Wolfsbarsche um ca. 50 cm tja keine Riesen, aber dafür Meeräschen als ware Riesen....(auf Baguette an der Wasseroberfläche. Auf Norderney habe ich schon Meeräschen bis 75 cm gefangen bei auflaufendem Wasser am sog. Riffgatt dort ist eine sehr kräftige Buhne und mehrere kleine Buhnen. Zwischen diesen kommen an sonnigen ruhigen Tagen die Meeräschen. Dort konnte ich auch schon einen leider untermaßigen Wolfsbarsch erwischen. Richtung Ende der Insel sind bei niedrigwasser tiefe Kuhlen und Priele, dort kann man sogar Plattfische sehen. Dort empfehle ich eine kräftige Spinnrute mit klassischem Plattfischgeschirr aber nicht so viele Perlen. ganz langsam über den Grund zupfen (viele, viele Krebse !!) oder Posenmontage ca. 20-50 cm über dem Grund, nat.mit Wattw. Im Sommer sollen sich am Nord-Weststrand Wolfsbarsche in der Brandung (diese Fische stehen auf Brandung !!) mit Kunstködern angeln lassen. Werde dieses wohl so bald wie möglich ausprobieren. Diese Methoden sollten auch für die restlichen ostfriesischen Inseln gelten. 
Wichtig: Ein Revier bei Ebbe ganz genau anschauen, daraus seine schlüsse Ziehen. Vielleicht nicht ganz so klassisch stationär angeln ( leichter und aus der Hand).
Gruß Mootz


----------



## Pikehunter20 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Hi, wollte heute abend nach WHV an den Helgolandkai, war jemand in letzter zeit mal jemand in der Region am meer??? Oder hat jemand lust mitzukommen?? 18.45 is NW, 1 Uhr HW!

Mfg & Tight lines


----------



## Pikehunter20 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Wr gestern von 20 Uhr bis 1 Uhr am Helgolandkai, ausser zwei guten aalen nix ausser Krabbenbissen, aber es schön windstill und die stömung war auch angenehm. Aber von Lohnenswert kann mann nicht sprechen die winter- und Frühjahrsmonate sind erfolgsversprechender.


----------



## Benny89x (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Hey ich geh in ein paar tagen nach Cuxhaven zum angeln, könnt mir jemand sagen wo ich dort am besten vom Ufer aus angle vor allem in den Abendstunden und Nachts und morgens?#d


----------



## nkniese (23. April 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*



Inspektor Jay schrieb:


> tja,
> 
> sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. Natürlich muss es heißen www.soko-nordsee.de



kleine Tip von mir mcht doch eure Seite mal ohne diesen ganzen Flasch und was weis ich für Schnikschnack 
dann können auch Menschen mit nicht immer der neusten browser Generation die Seiten Laden


----------



## Carsten1977 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Neueste Generation??? Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die letzte Antwort aus dem Jahr 2007 ist....#6

|sagnix

carsten


----------



## gruzdzi (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordseeküste Niedersachsens*

Die Seite ist doch TOD!


----------

